# Removing old cork handlebar grips



## Rhcap (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a TOC Columbia and one of the handlebar grips is stuck on the bar. Any suggestions on how to remove it without destroying it? I have tried the usual rust crackers- WD 40, kraoil, penetrating oil. No luck so far. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2014)

Why do you need it off?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 5, 2014)

They are usually stuck on with a shellac based hot melt glue- play a heat gun around  the bars and grips, and wiggle occasionally.  When the adhesive softens, they will pull right off. Sniff for a pine sap odor- resin was another constituent of the cement.


----------



## Rhcap (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for your ideas. I needed to remove it to re nickel Spart of restoration. Beautiful adjustable Kelly bars going on an 1899 Columbia model 59 chain less. Ended up sacrificing the one. It was completely rusted on the bar. Wasn't coming off without surgery.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 13, 2014)

I have had a lot of success using a tool like below.
Chris


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 17, 2019)

same issue here i was thinking about placing in my freezer overnight  then removing and placing in the preheated <225 degree >oven for about 10 minutes  then twisting the grips gently to see movement ,i plan to try this this week and will report back with results


----------

